# I don't need friends to be happy



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

True or False? The poll question seems like a double negative, hopefully it's clear.


----------



## stephh (Mar 16, 2011)

I feel I do need friends to be happy.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I do need friends.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Definitely need them.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Everytime I try and make friend I end up getting hurt I don't think I'm ment to have friends or be happy


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I only have one friend. And he has always supported me. If not for him, I would have given up long ago.


----------



## Lostvoice (Aug 1, 2011)

Vishnu said:


> I only have one friend. And he has always supported me. If not for him, I would have given up long ago.


Same here. Ive got very few friends in this world but those that I do have keep me going and give me a reason to carry on in life.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Nah - I'm pretty happy as is. Friends are a luxury sure, but I don't need them to be happy.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I think having friends can make you happy but I do not think you need them to be happy.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

A few maybe. Less than 7.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

true. take them or leave them. they're pretty much useless when it really counts anyways.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Be happy with yourself, but friends make life so much better.
My goal is to make friends.


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd like to think that I don't, but I do. I mean, life is just bland with no one to share it with.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't. I wish I had something worthwhile to occupy my time, then I would feel a lot happier and feel like my existence is justified.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I would be a lot happier if I had some good friends to hang out with each weekend and call/text often. I feel like it would make life much more fun and bearable.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, I don't know what I would do without the (few) friends that I have.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

i believe i do.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Sometimes having friends causes more hardship than it is worth


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd kill myself if I didn't have at least one person to connect with (other than family). I wouldn't be able to handle being a true loner, even just being alone for a day makes me feel down.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I feel like I do need friends. It's always nice to have someone to talk to and laugh with. Things can be fine on my own but it's usually nicer when there's someone to share stuff with.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I do need them, but only a certain type of friend. The kind you would call a "close" friend.

But I'm willing to accept that I might never have one. If I'm not truly happy, then I'm okay with that. As long as I'm not suffering all the time.


----------



## Shianne (Apr 3, 2012)

Gosh I hate sounding twisted, since most on this poll note they need friends. But I find that if you dont have'em, they cant hurt you and leave you. Understand me??


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

True on my behalf considering the fact that I'm an introvert. The less friends, the less energy drainage.


----------

